# art block freebies | closed + still drawing



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

OK OK I KNOW I HAVE DONE HEAPS OF FREEBIE THREADS WHICH I DON'T COMPLETE IM SO SORRY
ok for real this thread is the real deal. i have heaps of commissions but everything i draw it comes out really bad.
i have come down with a bad case of art block please help me

i literally cannot draw something decent and i need your help to cure me /slap
i will draw every request and have a join.me on to prove that i will not slack this time o vo
they will mostly be really bad sketches or coloured headshots (ty art block). check my da for other stuffs

post refs and stuff and i'll be straight on it.

JOIN.ME HERE​


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

Omg ily! Could you draw my mayor/oc please?

Here's a background of her:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280590-draw-my-oc-pls-PAYING-DECENT

And refs c:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=89244&d=1428280299

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=89243&d=1428280270

Thank you!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Eeep! would you be willing to draw my mayor with a certain anime character?? </3 I love your art style and it's adorable~ I don't mind if it's just a bad sketch because your style is adorable~

Edited <3



Spoiler:  references~








^ only difference is that she has long hair~ should be down to her bum <3

v-- If you could draw him with her in your usual style for them both, I would be the HAPPIEST GIRL IN THE ENTIRE WORLD, oh my god.


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Eeep! would you be willing to draw my mayor with a certain anime character?? </3 I love your art style and it's adorable~ I don't mind if it's just a bad sketch because your style is adorable~
> 
> IF YES, I'll post the refs~ <3 yo.



possibly maybe just one other character if thats okie! 
/thats so i have time to do everyone stuff ah!! & also thankyou <33


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> possibly maybe just one other character if thats okie!
> /thats so i have time to do everyone stuff ah!! & also thankyou <33


 Okie dokie! I posted the reference for you bby <3 if you could literally draw those two together, I would like die of happiness x//x


----------



## pengutango (Apr 8, 2015)

Ooh~ been a while since you've done a stream.  Missed those for sure. Always a pleasure chatting there. Anyway... uh... maybe him?

*Cameron:* *[x]* 
*Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed

I can totally find something else if needed, or just a different outfit. Let me know.


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> Omg ily! Could you draw my mayor/oc please?
> 
> Here's a background of her:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280590-draw-my-oc-pls-PAYING-DECENT
> ...


boop


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you honey boo c;


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

ahh i love your art! maybe my mayor? refs- [front] ​​[back] and ref sheet​


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

omg, what are ya saying godly poppet?
Your sketches and the headshots are gorgeous!! ;v; Not bad at all!!!!!
But I'm gonna throw my refs in anyways!
This time for Akyo, thank you for considering :'>


Spoiler: refs









 (the boy )


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 8, 2015)

I know you drew my baby once before, but here's another reference <3 ty in advance poppet ~ 

here and here


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

idk if you can draw guys but 



Spoiler:  







if not, can you draw this miss 



Spoiler:


----------



## tomothy (Apr 8, 2015)

i loOOoOOVE YOUR ART <33

Maybe draw my mayor? C:

[x] (Changed his jeans to blue now C


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Okie dokie! I posted the reference for you bby <3 if you could literally draw those two together, I would like die of happiness x//x



omg it turned out really weird im so sorry q-q


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> omg it turned out really weird im so sorry q-q


 oh my goodness no! </3 it's not weird at all, I think you did super cute and I'm really happy for it, thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Give it a go if you want. Add some wings if you like.


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

https://join.me/265-628-996
SORRY CONNECTION DIED
NEW LINK!


----------



## tomothy (Apr 8, 2015)

rip stream


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Ooh~ been a while since you've done a stream.  Missed those for sure. Always a pleasure chatting there. Anyway... uh... maybe him?
> 
> *Cameron:* *[x]*
> *Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed
> ...


boop


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 8, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> rip stream



I think shes having a pizza break... ??? Unless she was back cause she said hi, lol.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> boop



Thank yous~ 

And not sure if the stream glitched.. or if you're still on your pizza break, poppet.


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe do my mayor? c,:


Spoiler


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm on mobile lol but maybe my mayor? Reference in my signature ^^


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...or-more)-or-we-could-art-trade-(if-yah-wanted))
Mabye mercedes jr?


----------



## Alvery (Apr 8, 2015)

Ahh IKR D: I'm having quite the artblock right now too, haha  I hope you can get out of it soon!

Maybe anyone from here? 
http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

How about my mayor or OCs? ;v;
[x]


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Hm.... I keep getting an invalid link every time I enter... Strange.
Is it just me?


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hm.... I keep getting an invalid link every time I enter... Strange.
> Is it just me?



I keep on getting that too. xc


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe the pizza ate the stream? Idk. It doesn't work for me either ; ~;


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Me please!


Spoiler: references


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry
I had people over and I was in my lounge drawing still in pyjamas so I had to hide and get changed '-'' I think they are staying for a few more hours so til then, I'll be lurking on my phone


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2015)

could you try my mayor?
Here's a little ref,
the old one in my sig needs to be updated.. I'm too lazy right now though


Spoiler



View attachment 89735


If I'm too late, sorry..
thanks though


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2015)

https://join.me/392-037-343
I AM ALIVE


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 9, 2015)

Please draw my oc, Anana,!
Refs in my signature along with her personality, thanks for considering!

Sadly I can't join the stream as I have to go very soon but I may be able some other time


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ahh i love your art! maybe my mayor? refs- [front] ​​[back] and ref sheet​



tysm <33




- - - Post Merge - - -




Keitara said:


> omg, what are ya saying godly poppet?
> Your sketches and the headshots are gorgeous!! ;v; Not bad at all!!!!!
> But I'm gonna throw my refs in anyways!
> This time for Akyo, thank you for considering :'>
> ...


thanks kei~~ bloop




​


----------



## Keitara (Apr 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> tysm <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaah thank you poppet! I love it ;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Awww I'm sad I missed seeing you in action D:

Oh well! Next time hopefully!

(my timezone sucks T^T)


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> tysm <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's so cute omg thank you!!!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

bump for you
loving the art :3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 9, 2015)

dream come true o/

http://prntscr.com/6jlh80 - side
http://prntscr.com/6jlhe7 - back view
http://prntscr.com/6jlhp0 - another side
http://prntscr.com/6jlhuz - front

 if you do color would you mind switching the red for pink the color of the wings o:?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

Could you maybe draw my OC? c:
http://sta.sh/2em3xjz56z2?edit=1
I love your art omg ouo


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

bump for lovely art
hope to see more


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2015)

https://join.me/757-932-992
new link guys
good morning : >


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah I can't wait for mine, I love your style so much! Especially the winking ones. Joining your stream now!


----------



## Montavely (Apr 9, 2015)

yyesss I finally found u when u were doin strreams ;,D 
super excited, hope you'll consider my mayor c:


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> I know you drew my baby once before, but here's another reference <3 ty in advance poppet ~
> 
> here and here








subway is great


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you draw my mayor?



Spoiler


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 9, 2015)

I couldn't post a ref yesterday but today I can c:
lol hopefully mine gets chosen, also YAY you're streaming!



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> idk if you can draw guys but
> 
> 
> 
> ...








- - - Post Merge - - -




Lemon Pop said:


> i loOOoOOVE YOUR ART <33
> 
> Maybe draw my mayor? C:
> 
> [x] (Changed his jeans to blue now C







sorry for the small image
im getting lazy now ahah!!~


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Give it a go if you want. Add some wings if you like.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> sorry for the small image
> im getting lazy now ahah!!~




IT'S BEAUTIFUL THANK YOU SO MUCH <33


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 9, 2015)

poppet said:


>


He looks fab Poppet, thank you!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2015)

bump for excitement


----------

